# Don't listen to everybody who calls themselves Christian.



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Many will come in his name but will be deceivers. What they say sounds so good but their heart is dark and their motives are evil. Just like the Pharisees they love to look Holy outwardly but inside they are dead. Don't even listen to me but do listen to the good shepherd. Jesus Christ said that his sheep will hear his voice. Can you hear him? He calls out to us everyday.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is a good article on the subject.

*Prayer for a Discerning Spirit
*

The Power Of A Discerning Spirit

Charles F. Stanley

Scripture: Psalm 119:66

A. Introduction: Do you have trouble discerning between good and evil? Are you unsure if you are hearing Godâ€™s voice or your own? The reason we find it difficult to understand the Fatherâ€™s will is because we lack spiritual discernment, the ability to see beyond our circumstances. This is why King David prayed, â€œTeach me good discernment and knowledge, for I believe in Your commandmentsâ€ (Ps. 119:66). This petition must echo in our lives as well.

II. Discernment is essential to. . .

A. Understand Godâ€™s will. The Father clearly communicates His purposes for our lives, but we must be able to hear His guidance regarding every decision we make.

B. Distinguish truth from error. The two are often mixed, so a discerning spirit is essential to separate them. This is especially important for parents who are sending children to college. Without a discerning spirit, young people can become spiritually confused for the rest of their lives.

C. Avoid being deceived by sin. Many things that are pleasurable are only so for a moment. This is why we must ask, â€œWhat are the consequences of this action?â€ before we make choices. For example, a certain song may make us feel good, but its message may have a negative impact on us spiritually.

D. Differentiate between good and best. As followers of Jesus Christ, we are expected to be more than â€œgood enough.â€ We should always give Him our very best. Also, a discerning spirit will keep us from making quick decisions weâ€™ll later regret because we didnâ€™t wait for Godâ€™s best.

E. Distinguish between legalism and liberty. Simply put, legalism is the pressure of personal preferences we impose as moral mandates from God. For example, if someone insists Scripture be interpreted a certain way, a discerning spirit will prompt us to seek Godâ€™s wisdom concerning the matter.

F. Recognize when God is speaking. God created each of us with a plan and a purpose for our lives, so He will always give us clear directions and guidance. We have to be able to look past what we see, hear, and feel to comprehend how God views a certain issue.

G. Receive Godly counsel. When looking for counsel, it is essential to seek out individuals who give advice based on the Word of God, not just his or her feelings. We should always ask how God sees the situations we find ourselves in and what He would have us do.

III. What is the source of spiritual discernment?

A. The Holy Spirit. Before Jesus ascended to heaven, He met with His disciples and promised them â€œanother Helperâ€¦the Spirit of truthâ€ (John 14:16-17). This Helper is the Holy Spirit who dwells inside believers, guiding us at all times so we can exercise good judgment.

B. The Word of God. Psalm 119:30 tells us the Word of God gives light and is the basis for all our discernment. Every single circumstance we face has an answer in the Bible, and our ability to discern this grows stronger as we fill our minds with biblical truths. The Holy Spirit comprehends the will of the Father and reveals it to us (1 Cor. 2:10-12; 2 Cor. 2:13-15).

C. Godly teachers. In the Old Testament, one of the responsibilities of the Levites to discern between â€œthe unclean and the cleanâ€ and to educate the people regarding Godâ€™s laws (Ez. 44:22). Likewise, those who have spent time in Godâ€™s Word and who have a greater understanding of His will can aid those seeking discernment.

D. Experience. We will all make mistakes in our lives, confusing Godâ€™s voice with our own. However, studying the Word and learning to wait on the Lord will enable us to hear Him more clearly, learn from our errors, and avoid costly ones in the future (Isa. 64:4).

IV. Conclusion: A discerning spirit is the greatest protection we have in a world where truth and error are often mixed. The ability to separate them is a gift from God, and He has provided everything we need to do soâ€"the Holy Spirit, His Word, and godly teaching. Remember, the One who leads us in all truth will always guide our steps (John 16:13).


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Be careful listening or following this so called minister. He preaches against divorce but after being married for over 40 years, he divorces his wife. A minister is to be the husband of one wife. What God has joined together let no man put asunder.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

We all be sinners. It is still a Biblical based article even if he got divorced. I know I hate divorce too.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*There's really no excuse.*



Duckchasr said:


> We all be sinners. It is still a Biblical based article even if he got divorced. I know I hate divorce too.


Sorry but that just won't cut it with God. God holds ministers to a much higher standard. They should know better and really have no excuse. In fact what his actions are communicating to his congregation is that divorce is ok. I am aware that non of us are perfect but when you step into a position of ministerial leadership, you know what is required of you. And believers with discernment must sound the alarm.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*All about the Love*

Jesus died for ministers and Sunday school teachers as well as drug dealers and murderers, even you and me.(John 3:16) We are all men and women who wrestle against our flesh and disappoint the Lord daily, ministers included. Thank God for the next verse. (John 3:17)

Our sinful Pastor talked this morning about the cold chunk of grey clay full of twigs , dirt and straw that we present to the Lord when we make the decision to turn our lives over to Him. In other words a Christian is a work in progress from that point forward. Eventually we will become a vessel that honors and glorifies God if we don't loose heart.
* Romans 3:23*

*23 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;*

* Ephesians 2:8-9*

8 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:
9 Not of works, lest any man should boast.

I was reading an article from another sinner and this line really stuck out to me.
*ErikMatlock.com*

"Hereâ€™s the really funny part. Jesus Himself said we have two primary issues to deal with. Love God, Love each other. We canâ€™t even do that right. Who cares about the other details if that part is ignored. (Matthew 22 v. 34-40)"


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

An overseer, then, must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, temperate, prudent, respectable, hospitable, able to teach,

For the overseer must be above reproach as God's steward, not self-willed, not quick-tempered, not addicted to wine, not pugnacious, not fond of sordid gain,

but I discipline my body and make it my slave, so that, after I have preached to others, I myself will not be disqualified.

Brethren, join in following my example, and observe those who walk according to the pattern you have in us.

Let no one look down on your youthfulness, but rather in speech, conduct, love, faith and purity, show yourself an example of those who believe.

nor yet as lording it over those allotted to your charge, but proving to be examples to the flock.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*This one scripture says it all.*

For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears;


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I bet King David was glad God gave him several chances. I will not throw stones in my glass house. I'm just thankful God allowed me to be saved.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> I bet King David was glad God gave him several chances. I will not throw stones in my glass house. I'm just thankful God allowed me to be saved.


God has called us to judge sin. Yes we all know that God is merciful and will forgive us and give us another chance. And yes God wishes none to perish but all to come to repentance. Yet the fact is that there are consequences to sin. King David himself had to endure great consequences for his sins.

1 Corinthians 6:3
Do you not know that we will judge angels? How much more the things of this life!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*"Don't listen to everybody who calls themselves Christian."*

And this is why I don't listen to some of the things posted on Food For The Soul.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> *"Don't listen to everybody who calls themselves Christian."*
> 
> And this is why I don't listen to some of the things posted on Food For The Soul.


Good to know we're in agreement.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> Good to know we're in agreement.


I take it this was a dig at me?


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> I take it this was a dig at me?


Not sure what that implies but I'm just saying that it's good to see that we agree.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

KeeperTX said:


> Sorry but that just won't cut it with God. God holds ministers to a much higher standard. They should know better and really have no excuse. In fact what his actions are communicating to his congregation is that divorce is ok. I am aware that non of us are perfect but when you step into a position of ministerial leadership, you know what is required of you. And believers with discernment must sound the alarm.


So what if the minister's spouse goes off the deep end and commits adultery multiple times, or harms the kids, or gets addicted to drugs. You would advocate letting the kids be exposed to that just to say "yeah, but he didn't get divorced" ?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> Not sure what that implies but I'm just saying that it's good to see that we agree.


I apologize! Not having a good day and probably over reacted.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

KeeperTX said:


> Be careful listening or following this so called minister. He preaches against divorce but after being married for over 40 years, he divorces his wife. A minister is to be the husband of one wife. What God has joined together let no man put asunder.


What if God didn't join them together, what if the marriage was not of God, but of man, a sinner who made a mistake...

Aren't we also commanded to be not unequally yoked in our relationships with others, which would include spouses?

A minister held to higher standards? The very next verse after says we all stumble in many ways... James 3

It's God that should be the judge, but it's us that judges preachers/ teachers based on our personal beliefs.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

JakeNeil said:


> What if God didn't join them together, what if the marriage was not of God, but of man, a sinner who made a mistake...
> Then that sinner will continue living his life like always. If that person is now a Christian he will understand that marriage is sacred and instituted by God.
> 
> Aren't we also commanded to be not unequally yoked in our relationships with others, which would include spouses?
> ...


I'm simply trying to follow the Bible. And at the same time trying to do it with love.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I understand why so many Christians still have one foot in the world and not 100% fanatics for Jesus Christ. We all long to be accepted by our peers. And if we were to truly follow Jesus and his word, the majority would be offended and they would not accept us. Yet Jesus warned us that if they rejected him, they would reject his true followers. And to culminate this the gospel has been so watered down that it is hard to find a church that preaches the whole and undefiled word of God.

Everybody judges. Everybody does. But not everybody admits it. If somebody says they don't judge then they are hypocrites. Time is short and soon our faith will be tested. Then the wheat and the tares will be separated. Then the goats among the sheep will be exposed.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I am nobody and what I posted above was very difficult. My heart breaks and I only hope that God is exalted and glorified. Please don't look at me; I am simply a messenger. Look unto Jesus Christ, for in him you will find forgiveness, mercy, grace, joy, and salvation. God loves you.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

* Fallibility, Part One

*

July 19, 2017 
by Charles R. SwindollScriptures: Psalm 119:89â€"96

Ever since I was knee-high to a gnat, I have been taught about and have believed in the infallibility of Scripture. Among the upper echelons of doctrinal truths, this one ranks alongside the Godhead, the deity of Christ, and salvation by grace. We may fuss around with a few of the events in God's eschatological calendar or leave breathing room for differing opinions regarding angels and local church government. But when the subject turns to the infallibility and inerrancy of Holy Writ, I'm convinced there's no wobble room. Can't be. Take away that absolute and you've opened a hole in your theological dike that cannot be plugged. Given enough time and pressure, it wouldn't be long before everything around you would get soggy and slippery. Make no mistake about it; the infallibility of Scripture is a watershed issue.
But wait . . . let's stop right there when it comes to infallibility. Before I make my point, allow me to quote _Webster's _definition:Incapable of error . . . not liable to mislead, deceive, or disappoint.​While that is certainly true of Scripture, it is _not _true of people. When it comes to humanity, fallibility is the order of the day. Meaning what? Just this: there is not one soul on this earth who is incapable of error, who is free from fault, who is unable to make mistakes, who is absolutely and equivocally reliable. Can't be. Depravity mixed with limited knowledge and tendencies to misunderstand, misread, misquote, and misjudge should keep all of us free from two very common mistakes: first, deification of certain individuals (including ourselves); and second, disillusionment when we discover fault and mistakes in others.
Just as biblical infallibility assures us that each page is incapable of error or deception, fallibility reminds us that each person is capable of both. The implications are equally clear. When it comes to the Bible, keep trusting. When it comes to people, be discerning.
This includes _all _people. I don't have space enough to complete a list, so I'll be painfully general and mention one group. I choose this group only because it's the one we tend not to question: those professionals whom we trust with our bodies, minds, and soulsâ€"namely, physicians, psychologists, and pastors. What influence these men and women possess! What good they do! How necessary they are! Most of us, if asked to name 10 people we admire and appreciate the most, would include two or three from this category. How gracious of God to give us such splendid individuals to help us through this vale of tears! Yet each one has something in common with everyone elseâ€"fallibility. Those whom we most admire remind us of that from time to time; nevertheless, everything in us cries out to resist such reminders. Of the three, I believe it is the minister whom people tend most to place on a pedestal.
It is certainly an unscriptural practice. The Berean believers are commended for listening to Paul then "examining the Scriptures daily to see whether these things were so" (Acts 17:11). Apollos and Paul are referred to merely as "servants through whom you believed" (1 Corinthians 3:5) and later given a rather insignificant place:So then neither the one who plants nor the one who waters is anything, but God who causes the growth. (1 Corinthians 3:7)​It's easy to forget all that, especially in a day when we _hunger _for spiritual leaders whom we can respect and follow. Put flawed human beings on a pedestal and they are bound to topple, fail, and disappoint, but God's Word is holy, inerrant, and totally reliable. To Him be the glory.
When it comes to the Bible, keep trusting. When it comes to people, be discerning.
â€" Charles R. Swindoll


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Mr. Swindoll does a good job of trying to explain something by calling it unscriptural but he forgets to mention how his profession is unscriptual. Nowhere does Jesus calls pastors to build a platform above the congregation where they elevate themselves and talk down to everybody. All the while asking for money every time they meet.

Here is a true disciple of Jesus Christ who could not keep going along with this corrupt system that we are led to believe is a church.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> Mr. Swindoll does a good job of trying to explain something by calling it unscriptural but he forgets to mention how his profession is unscriptual. Nowhere does Jesus calls pastors to build a platform above the congregation where they elevate themselves and talk down to everybody. All the while asking for money every time they meet.
> 
> Here is a true disciple of Jesus Christ who could not keep going along with this corrupt system that we are led to believe is a church.


After reading the Chuck Swindoll quote above, I don't see you point.

1st, what is unscriptural of his profession???

2nd, You are correct that Jesus didn't call pastors to spiritually elevate themselves above the congregation so they can lift themselves up or talk down to the people. My questions to you are:

a) Are you talking about a physical location in the church on the stage? If so, you miss the point. Being higher on stage is for everyone to see and hear. It is only for communication purposes, nothing more. Now that doesn't mean some pastors have egos and use that physical platform, which is unscriptural. There are several examples in the bible where someone preaching went up on a hill side or rock to speak to people so the people can hear them. Nothing more.

OR

b) Are you suggestion a pastor believes he is higher in the pecking order? If so, the pastor is scripturally wrong, but not all pastors are that way.

3rd, you are correct about many asking for money each time they are up on the pulpit. But that isn't all of them. If you are referring to TV preachers, many are that way. I can assure our pastor isn't that way nor will be. His belief is God will provide and he doesn't have to plead with the people. He also tells us to always check the scriptures to make sure what he is preaching is from the scriptures and isn't twisted. Lastly, he wants everyone to know he is a sinner saved by the Grace of God through Jesus Christ just like the rest of us.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

* Fallibility, Part Two

*

July 20, 2017 
by Charles R. SwindollScriptures: 1 Peter 1:24â€"25

God's Word is infallible; people are not. Yesterday, we noted that this point is particularly underscored in the realm of leadership. We naturally seek after ministers we can respect and follow. And thenâ€"glory!â€"we come across some whose lives are admirable, whose leadership seems to be blessed of God, and whose instruction is biblical, wise, and dynamic. Everything's great until one such individual teaches something that is different from another minister who is equally admired. That never fails to leave groupies in a confused tailspin.
This is a good time to consider the sage counsel of Bernard Ramm:How do we settle the truth when two people of equal piety and devotion have different opinions? Does the Holy Spirit tell one person the Rapture is pre-tribulation, and another that it is post-tribulation? The very fact that spiritually minded interpreters come to different conclusions about these matters distresses many people's minds. They have presumed that if a man is yielded to the Holy Spirit, his interpretations must be correct.
But certain things must be kept in mind. First, the Holy Spirit gives _nobody _infallible interpretations. Second, piety is a help to interpretation, but it is not a substitute for knowledge or study or intelligence.
Third, all of us are still in the human body and subject to its limitations and frailties . . . we make mistakes of interpretation in Scripture as well as errors in judgment in the affairs of life.
It is the present temptation of at least American evangelicalism to substitute a class of devout Bible teachers for the Catholic Pope. To such people the _meaning _of Scripture is that which their favorite Bible teacher teaches. But the Protestant principle must always be this: _The truest interpretations are those with the best justification._​I could just as easily have used an illustration regarding a physician's diagnosis or a therapist's counsel. The issue is identical, and it brings us back to where we started yesterday. If I could change a term and put it in the language of a famous historical document: all men are created fallible. Yes, _all_. If you remember that, you'll have fewer surprises and disappointments, greater wisdom, and a whole lot better perspective in life. Rather than slumping into cynicism because your hero showed feet of clay, you'll maintain a healthy and intelligent objectivity. You'll be able to show respect without worshiping him or her. And when you really need to know the truth, you'll turn to the Scriptures with firsthand confidence.
If you're looking for infallibility, look no further than God's Word.
If you see all of us as fallible, you'll have fewer surprises and greater wisdom.
â€" Charles R. Swindoll

That's why Puffed Up people tend to push others away from the good ol'religion. People seeking the Lord may think I could never be as good as these folks or look at him he claims to be a Christian and he does that I could never be a hypocrite like that. I'm lucky to have found a loving, non-critical, church that welcomed a sinner like me in.
My Pastor always talks about that in hearing people preach or talk about the Lord that you may "eat the fruit and spit out the seeds." as in eat the Fruit of the Spirit and spit out the seeds of mans opinion.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

That's why so many Christians are too afraid to speak the truth. Because the majority of Christianity today will disagree with them. And they will also accuse them of being too proud. That plays right into the enemy's hand by keeping truth speakers silent. Sorry Satan, but that isn't gonna work. 

Jesus himself exposed the religious hypocrites. We can quote many well educated ministers and what they believe but we need to do what God has told us to do. What is the Holy Spirit speaking to our heart? Follow Him.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> That's why so many Christians are too afraid to speak the truth. Because the majority of Christianity today will disagree with them. And they will also accuse them of being too proud. That plays right into the enemy's hand by keeping truth speakers silent. Sorry Satan, but that isn't gonna work.
> 
> Jesus himself exposed the religious hypocrites. We can quote many well educated ministers and what they believe but we need to do what God has told us to do. What is the Holy Spirit speaking to our heart? Follow Him.


Just because someone disagrees with another person doesn't mean they are of satan or are not following the bible. Modern day Pharisees are all over the place trying to spew out their views on how others must live. I choose to try to follow the bible as clearly as possible knowing that my Heavenly Father cares more about my heart and the relationship with Him rather than me being a Pharisee rule follower. It's like a clanging cymbal.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Why do over 75% of Christian youth leave the church as soon as they turn 18?

Maybe because they can see right thru the superficial facade that is called Christianity. It's not the real thing.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Just because someone disagrees with another person doesn't mean they are of satan or are not following the bible. Modern day Pharisees are all over the place trying to spew out their views on how others must live. I choose to try to follow the bible as clearly as possible knowing that my Heavenly Father cares more about my heart and the relationship with Him rather than me being a Pharisee rule follower. It's like a clanging cymbal.


Amen to that sir.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> Why do over 75% of Christian youth leave the church as soon as they turn 18?
> 
> Maybe because they can see right thru the superficial facade that is called Christianity. It's not the real thing.


This falling away doesn't have as much to do with the church as it does the parents. The church should not be the first and only place we take our children to church to learn about Jesus. We should be doing it at home by living it out in our lives, by teaching them daily and praying with them and for them daily. We should be in the Word of God daily with them.

But the evidence of not doing this is when these kids do turn 18, they leave. This can't be blamed on the church totally. Can the church do better? Absolutely! But the parents must take the responsibility that God has given them and do their part. If not, then we are producing shallow grounded "Christians" who do fall away or live a shallow Christian live and then they raise a new generation that is even shallower.

Bottom line, if the parents are 1) not living for Christ daily, 2) not disciplining their children in Christ daily, 3) not praying with their children daily and 4) not in God's word with them daily, then the end product is what we are seeing.

The key is #1. If the parents are not living for Christ daily, all the other steps fail and the children seen it more in the parents lives and how they live than anything else.

So don't completely blame the church on this one!

*Deuteronomy 6:6â€"7*

_And these words that I command you today shall be on your heart. You shall teach them diligently to your children, and shall talk of them when you sit in your house, and when you walk by the way, and when you lie down, and when you rise._

*Proverbs 22:6*

_Train up a child in the way he should go;_
_Even when he is old he will not depart from it. _

*Ephesians 6:4*

_Fathers, do not provoke your children to anger, but bring them up in the discipline and instruction of the Lord._

*Colossians 3:21*

_Fathers, do not provoke your children, lest they become discouraged._


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> This falling away doesn't have as much to do with the church as it does the parents. The church should not be the first and only place we take our children to church to learn about Jesus. We should be doing it at home by living it out in our lives, by teaching them daily and praying with them and for them daily. We should be in the Word of God daily with them.
> 
> But the evidence of not doing this is when these kids do turn 18, they leave. This can't be blamed on the church totally. Can the church do better? Absolutely! But the parents must take the responsibility that God has given them and do their part. If not, then we are producing shallow grounded "Christians" who do fall away or live a shallow Christian live and then they raise a new generation that is even shallower.
> 
> ...


good post


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

KeeperTX said:


> Mr. Swindoll does a good job of trying to explain something by calling it unscriptural but he forgets to mention how his profession is unscriptual. Nowhere does Jesus calls pastors to build a platform above the congregation where they elevate themselves and talk down to everybody. All the while asking for money every time they meet.
> 
> Here is a true disciple of Jesus Christ who could not keep going along with this corrupt system that we are led to believe is a church.


He said it clear as day. In Red.

Yet each one has something in common with everyone elseâ€"fallibility. Those whom we most admire remind us of that from time to time; nevertheless, everything in us cries out to resist such reminders. Of the three, I believe it is the minister whom people tend most to place on a pedestal.
It is certainly an unscriptural practice. The Berean believers are commended for listening to Paul then "examining the Scriptures daily to see whether these things were so" (Acts 17:11). Apollos and Paul are referred to merely as "servants through whom you believed" (1 Corinthians 3:5) and later given a rather insignificant place:

The last paragraph is about listening to the sermon from man and then EXAMINING the Scriptures to see if it lines up.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> This falling away doesn't have as much to do with the church as it does the parents. The church should not be the first and only place we take our children to church to learn about Jesus. We should be doing it at home by living it out in our lives, by teaching them daily and praying with them and for them daily. We should be in the Word of God daily with them.
> 
> But the evidence of not doing this is when these kids do turn 18, they leave. This can't be blamed on the church totally. Can the church do better? Absolutely! But the parents must take the responsibility that God has given them and do their part. If not, then we are producing shallow grounded "Christians" who do fall away or live a shallow Christian live and then they raise a new generation that is even shallower.
> 
> ...


All you did there is reaffirm what I said. You just proved my point. Think about it. Who is the church? All these parents that are acting like Christians on Sundays only. Quit trying to deny the obvious.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> All you did there is reaffirm what I said. You just proved my point. Think about it. Who is the church? All these parents that are acting like Christians on Sundays only. Quit trying to deny the obvious.


Again, you fail to see the point because you sound like a modern day Pharisee legalist. *It is the parents job to raise their children in Christ, not the churches.*

We come together as believers to churches to praise our savior, pray for one another, lift each other up, and comfort each other among other things. It sounds like you have a problem with the modern day churches, but not all are as you see or as you stereo type them to be. Until you have visited every Christian church in the world, I doubt you can make the assumption they are all wrong. Some, yes, but many no!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> All you did there is reaffirm what I said. You just proved my point. Think about it. Who is the church? All these parents that are acting like Christians on Sundays only. Quit trying to deny the obvious.


Also, who are "ALL These Parents???" Have you been around every parent in every church? I'm so thankful my Lord and Savior is not a legalist! He focuses on the heart issues of a person because that is where the rubber meets the road.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

All these parents are the parents of the 75% of church kids who end up leaving the so called church. Thanks for resorting to name calling brother. You see a person's true character always shows itself one way or another.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with warning Christians about teachers that they should be careful about listening to or following them. There is also nothing wrong with stating how the church today is nothing like the church in the book of Acts. The problem is that too many sensitive Christians get their feelings hurt because they will defend today's Christianity at any cost.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

KeeperTX said:


> There is nothing wrong with warning Christians about teachers that they should be careful about listening to or following them. There is also nothing wrong with stating how the church today is nothing like the church in the book of Acts. The problem is that too many sensitive Christians get their feelings hurt because they will defend today's Christianity at any cost.


I'm not understanding your take on all this.
What if the other Christians are trying to warn you? Any time a preacher is reading out of the bible he is speaking the Truth. It's when they put the bible down and start running their mouth about their opinion that causes problems and may not be pleasing to the Lord.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not name calling. Just seeing you seem to enjoy stereotyping and pointing out the flaws rather than uplifting fellow believers. Furthermore, the church would be different if parents were doing their job.

Also, you have to be careful when you think your warning others. Like the above post, it might be the other way around. 

Bottom line for me is this. I've failed my Lord and Savior so many times I can't even count. But His grace, love, forgiveness and mercy has restored me each time. I realize I live in a glass house and I will not throw stones at others to point out their flaws. I chose to try and be a part of the solution rather than a modern day Pharisee on the side lines throwing stones by pointing out the flaws in others. We all have flaws. 

Does this mean the church is perfect? Again the answer is a resounding no because it's made up of 1) sinners saved by the grace of God and those who think they are saved. But nothing will change until Christians fall on their faces, repent, ask for forgiveness and then obey God's word. And that starts with our individual relationships with God and then to our families. 

Think about this, satan has been trying to destroy individual believers and the family unit ever since the garden because he knows if he can do that, the rest of his job is easier. 

So instead of stereotyping all churches as bad and not correct, maybe we should try to be apart of the solution by praying, repenting, lifting up our praises, witnessing, and truly living our lives for our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

You are doing what you believe to be what God is calling you to do. Which is to align yourself with what the world considers church. At the same time being too scared to judge what God has called us to judge because of fear that the world will retaliate. 

We are in a battle and God calls us to make a stand, knowing that we will be persecuted; many times by those who call themselves Christians. I am trying to wake up Christians so they can get out of these entertainment centers of today. They have to manufacture emotion because the Spirit of God does not reside there. 

Please, if you are seeking truth, get out of today's religious system and follow Jesus Christ and his commandments. I pray that God would give you ears to hear and eyes to see.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

You must be Shaggy Dog back. How to you know me? Have we every met? No! So how can you judge me by saying I'm aligning myself with today's churches. Absolutely not!!!!

I'm trying to follow Jesus Christ and Him alone by reading my bible, by praying, by listening to God speak through his Holy Spirit and by having a daily relationship with Him. 

Have you ever been to the church I go to? Probably not since we have never met. So how do you know the church I go to conforms to your views of all the other churches???? 

Stop being a hypocrite and leave me alone. 


PS: if you want to truly seek after God, stop looking at the specs in others peoples eyes and focus on the plank in your own eye lest you be a hypocrite. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

And do not reply to me agin. You are a perfect example of why I stop posting and even reading the FFTS section. You are spewing nothing but hate sounding like a clanging cymbal. 

Shaggy Dog did the same thing, so leave me along and do not reply to my post anymore. Amazing how you judge me know even knowing me. Non Christians see people like you doing this and they want no part of it. 

I will continue to follow my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ and read my bible and pray and have fellowship with him and encourage others and help others and consider others more important that I so the Christ might reach another. So again, you don't know me so leave me along. If is sounds like I'm ticked off, you bet but I will not let the sun go down on my anger. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow. What a reaction. Shaggy Dog? I do own a dog but not a shaggy one. Leave you alone? Who's thread are you posting on? You're the one who needs to pick up your hurt feelings and move along. You've really blown this out of proportion. We were having a good discussion but you want to start acting childish. Please don't post on any of my threads in the future.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a shame this thread went bad. The two greatest commandments are love God and Love your neighbor as yourself.
I think you need to search your heart KeeperTx. It's Gods job to judge these modern churches you speak of. 
Everyone hates Joel Osteen but my mom was saved at Lakewood. Hows that make you feel? Can you believe a mega church could actually lead someone to Christ? I think I should probably just stick to reading the daily scriptures that REEL DADDY graciously post everyday for us and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

It gives me great joy to know your mother is saved. Another soul for the Lord. You do whatever you want. Just remember that God can use anybody or anything to reach someone. In the Bible he even used a donkey. I'm sorry that I don't only bring sweet sounding posts. But I've not been called to be politically correct. Just honest and sharing the truth. God bless.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry my brothers & sisters for offending you. I sincerely apologize and hope you can forgive me. I just pray that we will all continue running the race and draw closer to God. May God fill you and strengthen you.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I apologize for my actions towards you my brother in Christ. I was very convicted today at church for my actions and I know that Christ was not glorified at how I acted. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

